# I am not afraid of Snow!!



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

There I am trying to convince Cassie and Emma that is ok to go out and pee, at the same time I am trying to convince Phoebe to go and pee in the garage, because I am afraid that her little paws freeze in the snow. Guess what?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

That is too funny! Of course the pom has way more fur than the Boxers.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Goodness women, she is a Nordic breed after all. Very cute.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Very cute picture!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I've found that some boxers are fairly sissy dogs, when it comes to inclement weather - lol! Dempsey will go out in the rain, but it's a VERY quick trip to pee, then right back in the house! On the other hand, there are some boxers that LOVE the snow - I've seen pictures on a couple of boxer forums I'm a member of. Every dog's different, I guess.


----------

